# SX Mini M Class



## Thys Kritzinger (4/10/15)

Hi Everyone

Just wondering if there is any vendors that have stock of the above mentioned or planning on getting stock?

Have a nice week! Thanks


----------



## Andre (4/10/15)

Thys Kritzinger said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just wondering if there is any vendors that have stock of the above mentioned or planning on getting stock?
> 
> Have a nice week! Thanks


Saw one in the classifieds if you might be interested: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sx-mini-m-class-black-black.t15540/


----------

